# "Be A Kid Again" Parsippany NJ Show May 15th



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally a show where I don't have to travel over an hour to. This would be a home show for me. Much closer than the Long Island shows.

Don't forget this one cause it's a long run till sept, oct when they come back in season. So bring your pennies.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

PAL Building
33 Baldwin Rd
Parsippany NJ 07054

Pete for contact info : 973 299 1040

:wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I am all packed and ready to go. Hope everyone in the area can make it.

Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:I'll be there !! Look for the old green Volvo !


Neal:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be there too!


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

ill be there ,look for the black chevy with jtslot all over the truck,lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jtslot said:


> ill be there ,look for the black chevy with jtslot all over the truck,lol


Can't miss it dude!!! :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Had a blast today. Met Jt, awsome dude and his wife. Talked to Xence and sjracer along with Big Alpink and Hank.

I thought I was gonna meet VJ and Grandcheapskate but no dice.

Got a ton of bargains.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

C'mon Joe... Spill!!!! whadda ya get???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> C'mon Joe... Spill!!!! whadda ya get???



Here's the haul bro.

Jim may like this shot. The poster is from a race he held a while back.



















Here is the car haul 










Also there is a 67 Nova from Traxx Hobbies I found. It's in the bag on the poster in the 2nd shot.

Oh and the cup full o bodies are the 68 GS a guy here on the board cast for me. These will be up for sale soon so keep an eye open.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cheapskate was there. he had a table to the left as you enter, across from the guy with the multi colored 1/32 tires. he had mostly track for sale. Tom pointed him out to me.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe,
Save me a 68 that was my first car in 1973. But mine was a 6 cyl, beat a lot 8 cly on Bloomfield AVE light 2 light.
I saw Kevin taking alot pictures were he post?
Thanks


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

i've got a load of pics - i really don't post them anywhere, i have them in an album and will gladly send them to you - email me at [email protected]

k-mac


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here's the haul bro.
> 
> Jim may like this shot. The poster is from a race he held a while back.
> 
> ...



I have an original hangin' on my wall from race day Joe!! That proves that I've been winding Yellow Jackets longer than the "imposter"!!

Jim Sgrig 

See my signature!


----------

